# Ubering with mobile wifi...



## KingLeo (Nov 20, 2014)

Ok guys, heres my situation. I have an iphone 4s that I am thinking of upgrading soon. Im on verizon (been with them for ages) and looking to get the Note 4 ($150 with 2 year contract). I understand uber has the Partner app for android but I would just rather keep that phone for personal use. I was thinking to get a mobile wifi unit from verizon and use my iPhone 4S to Uber with on wifi. Would this work? The only issue i see is not being able to call or text the pax? 

thanks for any advice.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

I have been doing it for 2 months without issues. I use old iPhone 5 for uber only and receive calls and text from PAX on my new iPhone 6 that I use a hotspot for the 5.


----------



## KingLeo (Nov 20, 2014)

Ok, so do you leave the iphone 5 on Airplane mode and have it only connected through wifi?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

I have a t-mobile pre paid sim in my 5 for a just in case I lose att hotspot then I will still have a data connection. But I only have 200mb of data on t-mobile and it's ok. I have never lost the hotspot connection. Works very well.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I have a Note 4 on Verizon and also have my wife's old iPhone 4s. I enabled the mobile hotspot feature on my Note 4 ($30/mo) because I have a "grandfathered" unlimited data plan (had to buy the Note 4 at full price to keep it). 

So I can do exactly what you are asking by just connecting the old iPhone 4 to the Wifi provided by the Note 4. As long as the Uber app is on a device with a GPS and has a connection to the internet, it works. 

But I choose to run Uber on the Note 4. It automatically sends the Uber navigation to Google Maps (or Waze as it can be set to either) and the bigger screen is easier to use for navigation. I much prefer it to the iPhone 4s experience.

I ended up turning the iPhone 4s into a dashcam. I also bring my Chromebook and abuse the hell out of the unlimited data plan with Netflix when I'm not driving. When I have no customer to drive or go after, I'm doing in my car the same thing I would be doing at home... sitting in my leather chair watching flix.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

KingLeo said:


> Ok guys, heres my situation. I have an iphone 4s that I am thinking of upgrading soon. Im on verizon (been with them for ages) and looking to get the Note 4 ($150 with 2 year contract). I understand uber has the Partner app for android but I would just rather keep that phone for personal use. I was thinking to get a mobile wifi unit from verizon and use my iPhone 4S to Uber with on wifi. Would this work? The only issue i see is not being able to call or text the pax?
> 
> thanks for any advice.


Read my lips:
I don't have normal phone data plan,
I have a t-mobile hotspot with 7gb data data plan $50 per month with free Pandora data,
I use a asus 7in pad for the uber/lyft apps and maps,
I use a iphone4 as phone with two Google voice accounts so I have two phones numbers one for uber/lyft the other for personal use, use hangout app to run both Google voice accounts on the same phone - Google voice can forward all calls to the hangout app, you don't need a normal cell number.

You can call out and receive calls using the hangout app, you can text using the hangout app or Google voice app.

When you are done driving for the day or night, go to your Google voice account and set your uber/lyft phone number to "do not disturb", now uber/lyft clients can't call you.


----------



## Uber9 (Nov 16, 2014)

All of the above is good for fulltime drivers. As a part time driver I use my iPhone 4 and don't see any need to spend more money on additional devices. If Uber increases the fare then I may, just may see the point about investing in another device.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Uber9 said:


> All of the above is good for fulltime drivers. As a part time driver I use my iPhone 4 and don't see any need to spend more money on additional devices. If Uber increases the fare then I may, just may see the point about investing in another device.


The asus pad is only a $90 to $100 at best buy, maybe cheaper at eBay or Amazon, I am 52 years old, I can't deal with looking at that cell phone screen, I may get a 10in pad.


----------



## KingLeo (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for the awesome info guys. Im also thinking of putting a sim into my iPad mini with cellular and use that for uber. Does anyone know how to get the uber driver app on the ipad mini? tried going to it through the partners.uber.com/driver-app but get an error. is this because i dont have a sim in it yet?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

KingLeo said:


> Thanks for the awesome info guys. Im also thinking of putting a sim into my iPad mini with cellular and use that for uber. Does anyone know how to get the uber driver app on the ipad mini? tried going to it through the partners.uber.com/driver-app but get an error. is this because i dont have a sim in it yet?


This question has been raised before. Uber is working on a new authorization system for downloading the app. you could try here at http://t.uber.com/iphone but, you will be presented with log in credentials which you will need to get from Uber.
Uber together with ATT is working on a tablet release. 2015 you will see a whole new way to connect with PAX.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

KingLeo said:


> Thanks for the awesome info guys. Im also thinking of putting a sim into my iPad mini with cellular and use that for uber. Does anyone know how to get the uber driver app on the ipad mini? tried going to it through the partners.uber.com/driver-app but get an error. is this because i dont have a sim in it yet?


I've never seen the software not install on a device. If the software doesn't find the "cellular" hardware, you can't log in. This has happened a number of times for people with Wi-Fi only devices.


----------



## KingLeo (Nov 20, 2014)

So for the ipad mini i would have to put the sim card in it first before going to the download link i posted above, correct?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I've never seen the software not install on a device. If the software doesn't find the "cellular" hardware, you can't log in. This has happened a number of times for people with Wi-Fi only devices.


Not correct. I have tried several times and this is the result from my iPhone 6 connected to LTE


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> This question has been raised before. Uber is working on a new authorization system for downloading the app. you could try here at http://t.uber.com/iphone but, you will be presented with log in credentials which you will need to get from Uber.
> Uber together with ATT is working on a tablet release. 2015 you will see a whole new way to connect with PAX.


POST # 10 / ORLUBEROFFDRIVER:..... I think
we are ALL looking for a new way to
connect with CASH IN 2015! Happy New
Year from Marco Island.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 10 / ORLUBEROFFDRIVER:..... I think
> we are ALL looking for a new way to
> connect with CASH IN 2015! Happy New
> Year from Marco Island.


You gotta put the time in to get a few peanuts, don't you know?!
Btw are you former military intelligence?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> You gotta put the time in to get a few peanuts, don't you know?!
> Btw are you former military intelligence?


POST# 15 / UBERORLOFF: ..... No.... sadly
just ... "former intelligence". LOL Chortle
Thanks. I needed that.


----------



## TransportNoob (Dec 30, 2014)

im running my ipad air on Verizon 4g LTE as a mobile hotspot for my Nexus7 .. i have th ipad hooked up to power in the back cargo area plug and run the nexus7 and my regular phone form the front lighter outlet. so far i love it over the Uber phone as I can use waze or Google maps .. love the bigger screen as well ... the trick is having a good mount and position .. this is my current set up .. so far its cool.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

TransportNoob said:


> im running my ipad air on Verizon 4g LTE as a mobile hotspot for my Nexus7 .. i have th ipad hooked up to power in the back cargo area plug and run the nexus7 and my regular phone form the front lighter outlet. so far i love it over the Uber phone as I can use waze or Google maps .. love the bigger screen as well ... the trick is having a good mount and position .. this is my current set up .. so far its cool.
> 
> View attachment 3270


*Stop copying me..lol*


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> *Stop copying me..lol*


POST # 18 / PAINFREEPC ::... Surreal night-
time photo there PFPC. How was NYE 4U?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 18 / PAINFREEPC ::... Surreal night-
> time photo there PFPC. How was NYE 4U?


I made mistake of going to Hollywood, it sucked monkey balls, but the 3rd wave at 5am to 10am was great, I stayed out til 2pm Thursday, I drove about 20 hours.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> I made mistake of going to Hollywood, it sucked monkey balls, but the 3rd wave at 5am to 10am was great, I stayed out til 2pm Thursday, I drove about 20 hours.


POST # 20 / PAINFREEPC: ...BOOYAH! Did you
reach the $$$ mark, I hope?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

OP:- 'AIRPLANE MODE' (at least on Android devices - I assume all devices) turns off ALL antennas - both mobile and wifi.

The Uber app doesn't use a lot of data bandwidth, though the GPS functions use more, but still not a lot. It's not like streaming video or anything like that.
For UBER, I use an 5.5" dual core 1.3Mhz 3G 'china' Android phone that I purchased for around $100 (unlocked, and I own it - no monthly fees from anyone). I put a BRIGHTSPOT (by T-Mobile) sim card in it from Target ($10) and pay under $35/mo for UNLIMITED data. Since it's 3G - which is more than adequate for Uber purposes - I don't have to pay for 4G service that I don't need. The $35 plan includes, as I said, unlimited data (up to 3GB at 4G, then drops to 3G), unlimited text, 300 minutes of voice calling and you get a $25 Target Gift Card every 6 months. No contract, no data limits, no fuss. Oh... with that plan I also turn on the HOTSPOT app which allows me to have my regular Verizon phone run in wifi mode while I'm driving (and I have the LYFT app running o n that phone).

bottom line: with this setup I have unlimited text and data on my Uber phone, connected through Brightspot (T-Mobile) and my Verizon phone runs the LYFT app via wifi hotspot (no data charges).

3.26.2017 Edit: since posting this in 2015, I've upgraded to a 4G Android phone (still, cost about $100) and upgraded my T-Mobile prepaid plan to include 5GB of 4G service and then unlimited 3G - still under $35/mo)


----------



## Vas62 (Dec 19, 2014)

TransportNoob said:


> im running my ipad air on Verizon 4g LTE as a mobile hotspot for my Nexus7 .. i have th ipad hooked up to power in the back cargo area plug and run the nexus7 and my regular phone form the front lighter outlet. so far i love it over the Uber phone as I can use waze or Google maps .. love the bigger screen as well ... the trick is having a good mount and position .. this is my current set up .. so far its cool.
> 
> View attachment 3270


Any suggestion on a good mount. I'm going to use iPad 3 for drivers apps.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

I personally can't stand those holders that 'clip' to a vent.
I use a holder in my car that slips into the CD slot in the dash
(still have 10 discs in the cd-changer and I NEVER use the Dash CD)

This thing holds devices as small as a phone or as large as a tablet.
http://tinyurl.com/qaa4b9x


----------



## Vas62 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## TransportNoob (Dec 30, 2014)

I am using this mount

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...d=COLV_MaOjcMCFchffgod8TQArg&Q=add&q=1&A=cart


----------



## torchidman (Mar 24, 2017)

Hey guys; Hope this is a simple question; I have an apple Iphone SE/5 and will be driving for Uber soon. I have Verizon for my phone but just wondering how to not rack up all that data time out on the road using Uber app and Google maps............I am thinking that with my current limited data plan that this will not work unless Uber pays somehow, for the data when I am on.............Do they provide free data or should I get Unlimited data for my Verizon plan, or is data provided to me when on the road and I use the Uber app??
thanks..................


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

torchidman said:


> Hey guys; Hope this is a simple question; I have an apple Iphone SE/5 and will be driving for Uber soon. I have Verizon for my phone but just wondering how to not rack up all that data time out on the road using Uber app and Google maps............I am thinking that with my current limited data plan that this will not work unless Uber pays somehow, for the data when I am on.............Do they provide free data or should I get Unlimited data for my Verizon plan, or is data provided to me when on the road and I use the Uber app??
> thanks..................


No, Uber does not provide free data. In some cases they barely provide money at all.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

torchidman said:


> Hey guys; Hope this is a simple question; I have an apple Iphone SE/5 and will be driving for Uber soon. I have Verizon for my phone but just wondering how to not rack up all that data time out on the road using Uber app and Google maps............I am thinking that with my current limited data plan that this will not work unless Uber pays somehow, for the data when I am on.............Do they provide free data or should I get Unlimited data for my Verizon plan, or is data provided to me when on the road and I use the Uber app??
> thanks..................


please tell me how they would provide the data to you, to use on your device,

Is only three ways I can think of to be done,

1. Provide Uber drivers with a free MiFi device that only works on the Uber Network,

2. If you have a phone like mine that takes two SIM cards, uber could provide Drivers with sim card that only works on the uber network..

3. Uber makes a deal with the major cell phone carriers to provide free data only to the uber network..


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

You only need 2-3GB for rideshare.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> please tell me how they would provide the data to you, to use on your device,
> 
> Is only three ways I can think of to be done,
> 
> ...


What 'Uber Network'? 
Since when does Uber have a WiFi or cellular network?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> What 'Uber Network'?
> Since when does Uber have a WiFi or cellular network?


Too many Degrees of stupid for me to comment..


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Too many Degrees of stupid for me to comment.. >>>1. Provide Uber drivers with a free MiFi device that only works on the Uber Network,
> 
> 2. If you have a phone like mine that takes two SIM cards, uber could provide Drivers with sim card that only works on the uber network.<<<


In other words, you don't know of any 'Uber Network' but stated it in a post to make torchidman feel stupid?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> In other words, you don't know of any 'Uber Network' but stated it in a post to make torchidman feel stupid?


Last time I checked any two or more computers linked together is called a network,

Makes no difference if it's your apartment your home your place of business your school it makes no difference is called a network,

T-Mobile has a service plan that provides free data for the services below.

There's nothing stopping T-Mobile from adding uber to the list if Uber wanted to pay for it.


8tracks

AccuRadio

Amazon Music
Apple Music

Aud.io

Bandcamp

Beatport

Black Planet

Chilltrax

Dash Radio

DatPiff

Digitally Imported

ESPN Radio
Fit Radio
Google Music

Groove Music

iHeartRadio

Jango

JAZZRADIO.com

KCRW
Napster

Nextradio
Noon Pacific

OHIO.FM
Pandora

PreDanz
Radio Danz
Radio Disney

Radio Paradise

radio.com

radioPup

RadioTunes

ROCKRADIO.com

Saavn

Samsung Milk Music

SiriusXM

Slacker

SomaFM
SoundCloud
Spinrilla

Spotify

StreamOn
Tidal Music

TuneIn Premium

Uforia


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Last time I checked any two or more computers linked together is called a network,
> 
> Makes no difference if it's your apartment your home your place of business your school it makes no difference is called a network,
> 
> ...


ah... 'IF'. You seemed to imply that Uber offered a mobile carrier network (since torchidman was asking about how much data driving Uber would use), so I was curious what you were talking about.
I guess for $10/wk users can still get an 'Uber' iPhone... do they still offer that program - and if they do, does it come with unlimited data?


----------

